# Looking for research participants on maps (iTunes giftcards available)



## clancywilmott

I am a PhD student at the University of Manchester, studying how maps (particularly on mobile phones, like Google maps) influence the way that people move about in cities. I am currently in Hong Kong doing field research and am looking for participants to take part in the study. 

I have attached a flyer for further information. I am conducting a series of go-alongs, where I walk with people as they use digital maps (or otherwise) to go places. Each interview takes about 1-2 hours. Anyone can take part and participants get to choose where they want to go and what they want to do there. It’s a fun exercise, you can bring along friends and it's great chance to talk about your experiences of Hong Kong.

Post below if you would like more info or you'd like to participate.

Participants will receive HKD$100 iTunes or Amazon gift cards as thanks for their time.


----------

